# Bieberhole69's Journal



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 31, 2012)

So this is my first time trying to do a journal on here and I'm sure I'll screw something up so help me out if I did something wrong...

About 6 months ago I got back into working out after taking a few years to destroy my body.  I'm 5'10 and 6 months ago was about 200 lbs and around 30% bf.  I was definitely a fat kid.  I never took any pics in the beginning because I didn't think I would come this far and I also didn't want anybody to see what I looked like with my shirt off.  I also took the entire month of December off which really set me back but have been working pretty hard since Jan 1st.  January and February I did a great job of consistently working out, but didn't take my diet as serious as I should have.  I decided on March 1st to start taking pictures to document my progress and I'm posting my pics from March 1st and March 31st.  I've been doing keto as strict as you possibly can and working out like an animal. 
*Cardio 5-6 days/week @ 45 min. to an hour 1st thing in the morning on an empty stomach
M,Th - Chest and biceps
T, Fri - Back and triceps
W, Sat - Legs
Sun - usually off but I try to get at least 45 minutes of some kind of activity. 

**I've been pretty spot on with my diet with the exception of a couple Saturday nights where I had to go out and be social at a couple weddings.

March 1st I was sitting at 192 and March 31 (today) I weighed in at 181 and had my body fat measured at 14.5%.  I'm hoping by the end of April to be under 12%.

***Also, both pics were taken 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Pony (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow dude you seriously slimmed down, good for you and Ill be following


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, it feels great except for that "I'm about to pass out from no carbs in six days feeling." Can't wait for refeed tomorrow!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*4.9.12 Update and picture results.*

Ok got time to do an update today.  Last week went great.  Did two-a-days Mon-Sat (1 hr cardio am; 1 - 1 1/2 hr weights pm).  Yesterday I went off the deep end with my diet so I'm thinking I might be overdoing it.  I shit you not when I say I probably ate about 5-6 thousand calories yesterday.  I could not eat enough.  Today I feel much better but I weigh 6.5 lbs more than I did on Saturday.  I figure I'll try my best to do updates every monday with a picture.  My goal is to get under 10% bf by the end of May so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 20, 2012)

*progress update through today (april 20)*

Here's an update through today.  I quit the keto diet because I fucking  hate it and it made me feel like shit.  So.... I started carb cycling  about a week and a half ago and have seen great results in a short  amount of time.  The next two pics are from March 1st through today  (April 20).  Still got a ways to go to get under 10% bf, but I'm pretty  confident that carb cycling is gonna get me through these last few  percentage points.


----------

